# Madcow tack



## PowersCupidDrifter (Jun 19, 2013)

Just recently I bought a set from madcow. I love it. But find the breast collar fits very big. Has any one else gotten tack from mad cow?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skunkworks (Oct 22, 2012)

I got a bridle from them last year, it seems fairly decent although I only used it a couple of times before I bought my orange camo set and stopped using it.


----------



## shezamagicillusion (Mar 2, 2014)

*madcow tack*



PowersCupidDrifter said:


> Just recently I bought a set from madcow. I love it. But find the breast collar fits very big. Has any one else gotten tack from mad cow?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Which tack set did you purchase from Madcow? Did it have a regular breast collar or a pulling collar? The pulling collars are attached through the pommel for correct fit or can be used with a wither strap.


----------

